Ask HN: Do ISPs have a legal obligation to not sell minors' web history anymore? - westurner
======
wmf
I guess COPPA is still in place and in theory it applies to ISPs, although
they may be allowed to assume that all traffic from a household comes from the
bill payer who is presumably over 13.

[http://kellywarnerlaw.com/childrens-online-privacy-
protectio...](http://kellywarnerlaw.com/childrens-online-privacy-protection-
act-rules/)

[https://www.theverge.com/2017/3/31/15138526/isp-privacy-
bill...](https://www.theverge.com/2017/3/31/15138526/isp-privacy-bill-vote-
trump-marsha-blackburn-internet-browsing-history)

~~~
westurner
So they can currently argue that, since they don't know the age of the
browser, they're not liable?

Weren't we better off with a policy making it illegal to sell web browsing
history for anyone; regardless of whether their age or disability is known?

